# Where i can find the tracklist of the cds of Legacy Furtwangler?



## DoFlamingo (Jan 12, 2014)

Where i can find the tracklist of the cds of Legacy Furtwangler?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/Name/Wilhelm-Furtwängler/Conductor/4103-3#drilldown_overview

Happy searching .


----------



## DoFlamingo (Jan 12, 2014)

no, i search the tracklist of a specific box set:

http://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B004JC16LC/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_5?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A11IL2PNWYJU7H


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

DoFlamingo said:


> no, i search the tracklist of a specific box set:
> 
> http://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B004JC16LC/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_5?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A11IL2PNWYJU7H


And it's not on the Arkiv site?

This is all I can find perhaps that helps a bit.
T

Zunächst ein Überblick über die CDs

Box 1: Barock und Vorklassik, CD 1-7
Box 2: Beethoven, CD 8-20
Box 3: Brahms, CD 21-27
Box 4: Bruckner, CD 28-33
Box 5: Wiener Klassik, CD 34-49 (Haydn, Mozart, F. Schubert)
Box 6: Romantik, CD 50-56 (Mendelssohn Bartholdy, Schumann,Weber, Nicolai)
Box 7: Spätromantik, CD 57-62 (R. Strauss, Mahler, Hindemith, Strawinsky, Pfitzner)
Box 8: Tschaikowsky, Dvorák, Sibelius, Liszt, Smetana, CD 63-66
Box 9: Wagner, CD 67-72 und CD 86-94
Box 10: Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen, CD 73-85
Box 11: Sonstige, CD 95-107 (Honegger, Fortner, Blacher, Berlioz, Franck, Bartók, Rossini, Cherubini, Pepping, H. Schubert, J. Strauss II., Furtwängler, Verdi, Wolf)

To be honest to list 107 Cd's is quite a lot of work.


----------



## DoFlamingo (Jan 12, 2014)

Pugg said:


> And it's not on the Arkiv site?
> 
> This is all I can find perhaps that helps a bit.
> T
> ...


http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=559319

I know but I try to find it


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Perhaps you can find the address of the record company and send them a mail?


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

No idea, but I bet she got teased a lot with a name like Legacy Furtwangler! 

Sorry.


----------



## DoFlamingo (Jan 12, 2014)

Pugg said:


> Perhaps you can find the address of the record company and send them a mail?


Ok i will send an email



Figleaf said:


> No idea, but I bet she got teased a lot with a name like Legacy Furtwangler!
> 
> Sorry.


I'm Italian and I don't understand well; why it's funny?


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

This site has images with all the track lists if that helps. I think Membran has a website in Germany too. You might try to google that.

http://www.discogs.com/viewimages?release=4463393


----------



## DoFlamingo (Jan 12, 2014)

bigshot said:


> This site has images with all the track lists if that helps. I think Membran has a website in Germany too. You might try to google that.
> 
> http://www.discogs.com/viewimages?release=4463393


Is it! thank you!!!


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

DoFlamingo said:


> I'm Italian and I don't understand well; why it's funny?


Its a silly joke (I like it!) ..... you asked about the Cds of "Legacy Furtwangler" ... in English, the word order is very important (much more important than in many other languages) and in this case, it looks as if 'Legacy' is the first name of Furtwangler rather than you asking about the CDs called Furtwangler Legacy

I'm sure Figleaf wasn't making fun of you because you are using a second (or third etc) language

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

bigshot said:


> This site has images with all the track lists if that helps. I think Membran has a website in Germany too. You might try to google that.
> 
> http://www.discogs.com/viewimages?release=4463393


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Don't forget to read this book:


----------



## DoFlamingo (Jan 12, 2014)

millionrainbows said:


> Don't forget to read this book:


It's not a problem for me I'm from Latina (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Latina,_Lazio) the fascist city of Italy xD LoL 
I'm just kidding, I know that Furtwangler has never joined the nazi party.



Headphone Hermit said:


> Its a silly joke (I like it!) ..... you asked about the Cds of "Legacy Furtwangler" ... in English, the word order is very important (much more important than in many other languages) and in this case, it looks as if 'Legacy' is the first name of Furtwangler rather than you asking about the CDs called Furtwangler Legacy
> 
> I'm sure Figleaf wasn't making fun of you because you are using a second (or third etc) language
> 
> Welcome to the forum


Thank you, I asked only for improve my language ability.


----------

